# Central MN help wanted



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Looking for a reliable equipment operator in central MN. Plowing experience preferred but not necessary. To learn more send me a PM or leave a profile message.


----------



## mnduramax07 (Apr 11, 2008)

I see you are looking for help in central MN.


----------



## NielsenServices (Sep 11, 2009)

What area do you work in???


----------

